# Kitchen Cabinet Dealer multiplier



## flcabinets (Jul 15, 2013)

I have been using TSG/Forevermark Cabinets for 6 years now. Recently I tried to have them lover my multiplier with no success. Was wondering what others dealers of TSG have as multiplier. We have a 0.39 which seems to be high.


----------



## CabinetDrPro (Oct 19, 2016)

You do realize that Forevermark gives everyone the same multiplier, and that your post allows anyone with google and half a brain to figure out OUR PRICING? i WOULD HIGHLY RECOMMEND THAT YOU DELETE YOUR POST


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

his post is 3 years old


----------



## CabinetDrPro (Oct 19, 2016)

I'm aware of that, but he is 'on-line' now and should still take it down, don't you think?


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

CabinetDrPro said:


> I'm aware of that, but he is 'on-line' now and should still take it down, don't you think?


You used to be able to edit posts... not anymore... your ability to edit a post goes away a couple hours after you post... so unless he asks a mod to remove it, it's there for good...

Besides, in three years how many people who use that cabinet line have said flcabinets "let the cat out of the bag"?... even if they found it in the past three years, you can't un-ring that bell...

Personally, I wouldn't worry about it...


----------



## CabinetDrPro (Oct 19, 2016)

I wouldn't care either, except that a customer came in today and said " i know you are paying XYZ for these cabinets, because i know how to use google blah , blah, blah....


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

CabinetDrPro said:


> I wouldn't care either, except that a customer came in today and said " i know you are paying XYZ for these cabinets, because i know how to use google blah , blah, blah....


Well then you are lucky that that client disqualified themselves for you.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

CabinetDrPro said:


> I wouldn't care either, except that a customer came in today and said " i know you are paying XYZ for these cabinets, because i know how to use google blah , blah, blah....


So what? Ask them if they but bottled water. Case closed.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

CabinetDrPro said:


> I wouldn't care either, except that a customer came in today and said " i know you are paying XYZ for these cabinets, because i know how to use google blah , blah, blah....


So did they get it from the OP or did they get it from the below (which was on first page of search and OP's CT post is nowhere to be found)...

gardenweb... http://ths.gardenweb.com/discussions/2558604/dealer-discount-on-rta-cabinets*davidindc* 

*"TSG dealer cost is 39% plus freight and assembly if wanted to kitchen dealers in the dc area..."*​I'm sure there's others if you look... point is, instead of worrying about what is out of your control, you might want to instead be ready to address it from a business perspective...

Don't be afraid to use an example like TNT used... costs money to be in business... while you may think Mrs. Customer I only pay .39 for those cabinets, that doesn't include freight, or delivery, or assembly or installation, or labor or duh, duh, done... PROFIT for my company...


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

KAP said:


> Don't be afraid to use an example like TNT used... costs money to be in business... while you may think I pay .39 that doesn't include freight, or delivery, or installation, or labor or duh, duh, done... PROFIT for my company...


And don't forget the PITA factor dealing with the back and forth and the selection process and being responsible if anything is wrong.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> And don't forget the PITA factor dealing with the back and forth and the selection process and being responsible if anything is wrong.


*YEAH!!!... * :laughing:


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Give them my favorite quote. 

"This isn't the first time I've been accused of trying to make a profit." -EthanB


----------

